# Our Cows



## Goatgirl47 (Aug 14, 2015)

Here are our cows and calves, in order with the pictures,

1. Frankie (Dutch Belted),

2. Violet (Dutch Belted),

3. Harper (Mulberry Jersey),

4. Candy, (Brown Swiss/Simmental) who has a two month-old bull calf, but I don't have pictures of him.

5. Sadie (Brown Swiss/Jersey),

6. Piper (Brown Swiss/Mulberry Jersey), &

7. Stella, (Jersey)

ETA, these pictures are about two months old.


----------



## animalmom (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice cows!


----------



## greybeard (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice looking dairy animals.
What brand heat detectors are you using?
As a side note:
I will save #7 (Stella) picture as it clearly shows the scapula outline and a very good example of what proper front leg bone structure should look like in both beef and dairy animals. Beginning at the top of the scapula, if you draw a straight line down TO the middle of the metacarpus bone, the line should intersect the center of both the elbow joint and the carpal joint, with the shoulder joint forming a 45° angle-- between scapula and humerus. This ensures good cushioning as the walk, ability to travel long distances while grazing or going for water, as well as easy and proper hoof placement, with rear hoofs falling pretty much where the front hoof was just lifted. Failure for that to happen is short stepping, and it is often associated with the rear leg bone structures, but it is just as important for the front legs to be able to do what they should as well and this is one of the things we all look for when purchasing or heifer selection  for retention or at sale. Bad front leg stucture also causes problems for the animal in laying down and getting back up.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 14, 2015)

Cool, I loved my Cow Showmanship durning Round Robin at County Fair


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice cows


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 14, 2015)

Pretty girls!


----------



## LisaR (Aug 14, 2015)

Cute cows!
 Here's mine. They are both a month shy of 2 years old, they were bottle fed since 2 weeks old and the heifer is due any day now with her first baby. The steer is still nice but will be on our table soon.


----------



## Lilythefarmer (Aug 14, 2015)

SO CUTE!!!!!!!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Aug 16, 2015)

@greybeard the brand of heat detectors we use is Estrotect.


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 16, 2015)

ok @Goatgirl47, i am officially jealous of the cows or part of them anyway.  i love dutch belted and brown swiss both.   use to do ai for a dr. friend who had dutch belted.  what you gonna do with all that milk?  they are all very nice.  and the chicks are cute too.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Aug 17, 2015)

goatgurl said:


> ok @Goatgirl47, i am officially jealous of the cows or part of them anyway.  i love dutch belted and brown swiss both.   use to do ai for a dr. friend who had dutch belted.  what you gonna do with all that milk?  they are all very nice.  and the chicks are cute too.



Thank you! I have seven siblings and we drink a whole lot of milk each week. Right now we are only milking Stella, Candy and Harper, and we are letting Frankie nurse on Violet twice a day, unless I milk for the chickens. We share-milk with Sadie, Piper and Linus (Candy's calf), so my Mom only has to milk on week days.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Aug 21, 2015)

@LisaR has your cow had her calf yet?


----------



## LisaR (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes she has!! Sunday the 3rd. The hottest day of summer, it was 116! but she had a beautiful little heifer.


----------



## animalmom (Aug 27, 2015)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh, now that is a sweet face, both of them.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Aug 27, 2015)

Awwww, she is adorable! I'm glad you had a heifer!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 27, 2015)

She is so cute


----------



## LisaR (Aug 27, 2015)

Thank you! We're glad too she's a heifer, one steer is more than enough to deal with. She's growing up so fast, I let her out of their pen today so she could start getting used to it and she loved it, she was running all over the place and following me as I was getting ready to milk mom. She's very curious and doesn't seem scared of much so we will probably start halter training her soon.

You can see mom is worried about her leaving the pen, nothing stops her from eating.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Aug 27, 2015)

I love her color! 

What breed was her sire?


----------



## LisaR (Aug 28, 2015)

A Jersey but I never saw him, she was artifially done. I love her color too, I'm glad she doesn't have any white like her mom, it's hard to keep clean.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Aug 28, 2015)

I love white on our cows, and ours don't get dirty very often.

Oh, and to everyone who posted in this thread, I just wanted to tell you that we sold our Jersey cow, Stella. The reason why we sold her was because she wasn't bred back yet, her one year old heifer was still nursing on her, and because she had to have grain, and eventually we want 100% grassfed cows.


----------

